# Gina starting to get Cauly ears!



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone notice Gina's ear when they did that little interview before the fight? I noticed right away that her inner side of her ear was starting to cave in itself. It'll eventually become cauly ears if its not taken cared of. Then they showed randy. Omg man that was bad lol. If anyone can get a pic of it i'd rep them.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

A fighter is getting cauliflower ear?! NO ******* WAY!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

They just get them drained. Not really a big deal. Fighters have a bunch of scar tissue as well they get removed.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

It doesn't solve the whole problem. In many cases they don't go completely back to normal.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> A fighter is getting cauliflower ear?! NO ******* WAY!


I'm sure what he is talking about is that Gina(the beautiful one), is now getting cauliflower ears, not just another fighter.

If she gets cauliflower ears and scars, she won't be "the hawtness" anymore. 

Please, God, don't let this happen.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I'm sure what he is talking about is that Gina(the beautiful one), is now getting cauliflower ears, not just another fighter.
> 
> If she gets cauliflower ears and scars, she won't be "the hawtness" anymore.
> 
> Please, God, don't let this happen.



SO SHALLOW OMFG 


:thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol, don't judge me.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> I'm sure what he is talking about is that Gina(the beautiful one), is now getting cauliflower ears, not just another fighter.
> 
> If she gets cauliflower ears and scars, she won't be "the hawtness" anymore.
> 
> Please, God, don't let this happen.



She could has her ears cut off and I would still think she was hawt. ACtually, that would probably make things a bit easier....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> They just get them drained. Not really a big deal. Fighters have a bunch of scar tissue as well they get removed.


yeah, as name says its not that simple, even if they did show a draining on TUF 

to keep it from caulying, you have to drain, then clamp and compress the ear to mold the cartilage to its normal shape. otherwise it will eventually still harden into an abnormal shape.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

My beautiful Gina will never have a cauliflower ear.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy won't be helpful in this area; he didn't manage his very well.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

ew check randy's ear.....

















lol randy was cool in high school

bisping and hendo have bad caulflower ear 2


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

Randys ear looks much worse than that now.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

mitsuhiro ishida has some bad ears. 










sorry couldn't find anything bigger.


----------



## powerbomb91 (Nov 11, 2008)

nah man saw the video ,and both her ears look good to me ....they always looked like that


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

They should make ear gloves just for Gina, so as to protect her delicate features.


----------

